# Is it "only" a "router" I will need?



## motdaugrnds

I have two computers now. One is the one I enjoy (the refurbished windows 10) and the other is my old XP one. Since my son has returned I want to set the XP up for him to use. At the moment my ISP is HughesNet.

I'm not at all technical minded and David has never set up more than one PC; so we are both needing information as to what we need to do to get both computers working at the same time....hopefully without slowing down the internet. Any suggestions/information will be appreciated.


----------



## Nevada

It depends in which Hughesnet device you have. Some are just modems and some are also routers. If you post the model number of your device I'll let you know if you need to get a router.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Yes, you need a router. These days it'll be a wireless router, but no need for anything fancy or expensive; the cheapest router you can find will do fine, even an old used one from a thrift store. There's an ethernet cable from the satellite box to your computer; that will instead go to the router. Then an ethernet cable from the router to each computer.


----------



## painterswife

A wireless router is only good if your computer can receive wireless signals or you will need a wireless dongle as well.


----------



## backwoodsman7

painterswife said:


> A wireless router is only good if your computer can receive wireless signals or you will need a wireless dongle as well.


That's incorrect; a wireless router will work fine with the computers connected via ethernet cables. There's no need to use the wifi just because you have it.


----------



## painterswife

backwoodsman7 said:


> That's incorrect; a wireless router will work fine with the computers connected via ethernet cables. There's no need to use the wifi just because you have it.


Fine, wireless signal from a wireless router. I did not want the OP to think that her old computer would automatically be able to receive a wireless signal.


----------



## po boy

If u go wireless, you will most likely need one of these for the XP machine.


----------



## HermitJohn

If you go wireless with usb dongle, make sure the dongle uses a chipset that has an XP driver. I dont have anything with XP anymore, even deleted VISTA on computer that had it so cant try one I have. Lot water under the bridge since XP has been supported and the cheap dongles tend to go with some newer chipset. I had to search a bit for a cheapie dongle that works well with linux, without having to compile a driver for it. Meaning version linux I had built in driver for it. Lot of the auction ads dont mention the specific chipset. First find out which chipset currently being made works with XP, then search for dongle with that chipset. 

There are also PCI cards for desktop that do wifi. They will tend to be older. This requires your XP desktop to have an unused PCI slot. Some motherboards had lot open slots, some had none.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thank you all for the information. I looked at the HughesNet "modem and found the following:

Model = HT1100
PIN = 1503568-0003
S/N = B3 0010781120 A1

The above were numbers on the bottom and there are no other identifying information on that modem.

I cannot find any information on the XP computer that lets me know it can or cannot accept a wireless router...

What my son and I are attempting to do is connect both computers (windows 10 and windows XP) to the internet along with his cell phone and our television. (On the TV I'm only wanting local news and the "history" channel." Not interested in anything else.) This would make our TV, phone and internet only one monthly bill to pay being due to HughesNet, albeit quite a bit more than what I'm paying now; but probably worth the extra cost.

We're thinking it might be best to have a HughesNet person come out and set all up as neither of us understand how to do it. Having the information you have all provided helps us understand a little though; and I am very grateful for your help.


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> Model = HT1100


That one doesn't have a router built in, so you do need a router.



> I cannot find any information on the XP computer that lets me know it can or cannot accept a wireless router...


You don't need to know that; you'll be connecting it with an ethernet cable, not wirelessly.



> What my son and I are attempting to do is connect both computers (windows 10 and windows XP) to the internet along with his cell phone and our television.


The phone and TV will use wifi. Keep in mind the TV will use a huge amount of data, which gets really expensive on satellite. Same for the phone if he watches videos on it. I don't know how you're getting your TV now, but there are probably several local channels you can get for free with an antenna.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I've been using an outdoor roof-top antenna David put up years ago. It got damaged during the terrible winds this year and my son has a disjointed shoulder and several severely bruised ribs from trying to repair the roofing on the front porch; so ha cannot reach "up" with both hands to even repair the antenna. Also since I've never been able to get the "history" channel with this antenna, I've been wanting to get some type of connection that would let me get it. I just thought I could hook everything up to one source and, even if the $$ is costly, it might be less than the combination of what I'm paying now...not sure yet.


----------



## Xperthunter

Motdugrnds - Its funny, but Dish network (encore, and a bunch of others) are all just rebranded and resold Hughes Net. If you want to watch TV. You might consider a move to Dish, and bundle some TV and Sattelite. They have a "choose your channel" package, lets me pay for the 20 chanels i watch most and ditch the rest. 

Anyway; You need a router. If you'll pay the shipping i have boxes of them sitting in my parts closet. all are easy plug and play. Also on the XP computer...if you can spair $150, you can get a new (not top of the line) Windows 10 machine. *MOST* things today will not work properly on XP any more. its a 18 yr old software. Just depends what he wants to do w/ it.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Xperth


Xperthunter said:


> Motdugrnds - Its funny, but Dish network (encore, and a bunch of others) are all just rebranded and resold Hughes Net. If you want to watch TV. You might consider a move to Dish, and bundle some TV and Sattelite. They have a "choose your channel" package, lets me pay for the 20 chanels i watch most and ditch the rest.
> 
> Anyway; You need a router. If you'll pay the shipping i have boxes of them sitting in my parts closet. all are easy plug and play. Also on the XP computer...if you can spair $150, you can get a new (not top of the line) Windows 10 machine. *MOST* things today will not work properly on XP any more. its a 18 yr old software. Just depends what he wants to do w/ it.


Xperthunter, That all sounds good to me. I've been reading a lot about what HughesNet "GEN4/GEN5" have to offer; and there are quite a bit of negatives on their own forum about those. If I do stay with HughesNet (just using the plan I have now), David tells me a "router" is the way to go; so yes I would be most happy to send you the $$ for shipping. Just let me know how much and I'll send it BEFORE you ship if you need me too. (I will need to wait until Dec 3rd though as that is when I get my next SS check.)

I'm also thinking maybe it would be wiser and less expensive just to hook the TV up to a satellite by itself...or only add a cell phone??? Have no idea if this can be done; but would like to have the choice of TV channels and enjoy them without having to worry about what it is doing to my computer usage allotment....

Cannot spare $150 at this time as the winter oil bill takes most of the winter months' $$; so son will just have to make due with the XP. Maybe some time next year I can do differently.

I do have a question: My neighbor has "Disc" (I think that is what it is called.). It looks like a small round thing on the ground; and she has both her television and computer connected to it. I've been reading where connecting a TV with a computer to one plan is not wise as the TV will eat up whatever gb/mb that internet provider sets up for whatever plan is chosen. (I get lost in all this verbage so have no real understanding of what might occur.) I do know I'd like some type of TV connection you're talking about. Will see if I can contact "Dish" and talk with them about what they have to offer...maybe after Christmas or in the spring though.

At this time David has been purchasing a card of some type for his cell phone; and if he walks out near the street it works fine...or if he climbs up on top of the barn. So maybe attempting to hook up cell phones to TV or PC would not be needed and save $$. I do know David "use" (times past) to watch a lot of YouTube on that cell phone prior to returning to the farm; have no idea how it was done except that it had something to do with WiFi … whatever that is … and his landlord.

Sure appreciate the information. Thank you


----------



## motdaugrnds

I have another question:

David did purchase a monitor to connect up to the old XP computer. It is an "onn 21.5" LED monitor HDMI" In opening the box he said it looks like part of the package is an HDMI cable. 

My question: HughesNet has a disc sitting on top of the trailer with the cable running from that to inside the trailer; and it is that cable that is hooked up to the "non-router" modem my PC is connected to. So is it that cable that is to be disconnected from my HughesNet modem that is to be connected to a router? If so, how will that affect the using of my Windows 10 computer?


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> My question: HughesNet has a disc sitting on top of the trailer with the cable running from that to inside the trailer; and it is that cable that is hooked up to the "non-router" modem my PC is connected to. So is it that cable that is to be disconnected from my HughesNet modem that is to be connected to a router?


I answered this in post #3 above:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/is-it-only-a-router-i-will-need.588374/#post-8180802


----------



## JohnP

I graphic would be easiest to explain all this but...

WiFi is wireless networking and networking used to be done with cables. The same kind of cable you have going from your computer to the hughesnet satellite modem. It was originally used to connect computers together before the internet was a thing. That was/is called LAN (Local Area Network)

A modem is simply a device that connects your computer to the internet and that's considered WAN (Wide area network)

That network cable(looks like an overgrown phone cable) that goes from the modem to the back of your computer connects to something called a network card in your computer. For wireless/WiFi, it's called a wireless network card. They also make wireless cards that plug into a USB port and those are sometimes called a dongle. 

You obviously have a cable type network card. The XP box most likely will too as they were a standard feature for quite a while. Whether either machine has a wireless network card, I don't know and I'm not familiar with windows 10 to be able to tell you how to check. I would think anything with windows 10 would probably have a wireless card built in but probably not the xp machine. They're pretty cheap, $20-30. 

A router used to be strictly done with those same cables and allows several computers to connect to the network (LAN). Now they make wireless routers. Every wireless router I've seen also still have a place to plug in four network cables.

There's also a box that's a modem/router combo and is super common these days. In fact, you may be able to get one from hughesnet that will work straight away. 

Cell phones can connect to WiFi to get on the internet which is how your son was watching youtube. They can also get on the internet via cell phone signal which uses up data which some cell plans charge for just like your satellite. 

Question: Can you get DSL internet through your phone company? We're rural and it's the only choice for internet aside from getting a satellite dish. BTDT, no thank you. It's a rip off compared to anything else.

If you can get DSL and a good speed DSL, not the cheapest/slowest, you can do streaming and use Hulu, Netflix etc and ditch the dish.

We pay $49.95 / month for our DSL and we can stream TV.(if your TV isn't ancient) It also gives us our internet and we also pay $5/mth for the modem maintenance plan. They call it "modem maintenance plan" but it's a modem/wireless router combo. There's always at least two of us on the web and quite often, all four of us, plus we can stream TV at the same time. Usually one or two of us will be watching the TV so we're not surfing the web at the same time but we're usually still connected to the internet and have a browser open so it still uses a tiny bit of data. 

Those streaming services like Hulu, Netflix do charge a fee of course. Around $10-15 and you might have to have a box that picks up the WiFi and puts out a signal that your TV can get via an hdmi cable. Roku is a popular brand. IF your TV is a new smart TV, then you don't need that box. 

So your quick fix just for your son to get online, is likely going to be to get a satellite modem/router combo from hughesnet. Looks like they make them. https://www.hughesnet.com/about/wifi-modem

I assume that's the bonafide hughesnet website. That modem/router comes with all Gen5 plans whatever that is.

As someone mentioned, everything made today, most likely will not be compatible with XP. Today's stuff will be 7/8/10 compatible. You can still find nos(new old stock) XP stuff on ebay. I'm not sure about the timing of XP to WiFi but I think most things for Vista, which was definitely in the age of WiFi, were backwards compatible with XP. Your son could plug in to a modem/router combo with a network cable. He'd just have to be near the modem/router or you'd have to get a long cable and run it. They can be quite long though as they were used to network office building computers together.


----------



## JohnP

Looks like the new hughesnet modem/router has the ability to connect 4 network cables as is pretty much standard with routers - modem/routers.








The 1 2 3 4 LAN is the network cable receptacles and it's got wireless which is also up to four devices. Don't know if you'd be required to go to a new plan.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Yes Backwoodsman7, you did. On that post you stated, "Yes, you need a router. These days it'll be a wireless router, but no need for anything fancy or expensive; the cheapest router you can find will do fine, even an old used one from a thrift store. There's an ethernet cable from the satellite box to your computer; that will instead go to the router. Then an ethernet cable from the router to each computer." And that was clear until I read the following posts from others...See below...

On that thread PoBoy stated, "If u go wireless, you will most likely need one of these for the XP machine..." That URL took me here: https://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_...id=263095267393&&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2658 where a "mini USB WIFI WLAN MediaTek 150 Mbps Wirelss Network Adapter 802.11n/g/b Dongle" was being sold for $3.19.

Then next post was from HermitJohn who stated, "If you go wireless with usb dongle, make sure the dongle uses a chipset that has an XP driver....First find out which chipset currently being made works with XP, then search for dongle with that chipset."

By the time I had finished reading those, I was confused!

JohnP, I so much appreciated the graphic. Still uncertain as I do not have a technical mind...at all. You stated, "You obviously have a cable type network card. The XP box most likely will too ... I would think anything with windows 10 would probably have a wireless card built in but probably not the XP machine. They're pretty cheap, $20-30....So your quick fix just for your son to get online is likely going to be to get a satellite modem/router combo from Hughes.net...."

Now after reading all this and knowing what my son's plans are for the XP I'm thinking HughesNet will have the solution(s) for me. (David only wants to set that XP up so he can sell his coin collection. He is wanting to start building us a house so we can stop living in this 1972 trailer and thinks what he gets from his coin collection will help.) I only use the Windows 10 for research, an occasional YouTube and a multiplayer game called "RuneScape". I rarely use 10 gb a month for this! And neither of us want to set the TV up to the internet as we do not need to streamline movies...got a whole lot of DVD and VHS movies in the storage room to enjoy.
I'm grateful for the time you have all taken to type your posts and give thought to my concerns. Thank you.


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> And that was clear until I read the following posts from others...See below... [...] By the time I had finished reading those, I was confused!


That's certainly understandable. When it comes to technical stuff, one problem with forums like this is, some folks have very little idea what they're talking about, but they talk anyway. Others know what they're talking about, but make things way more complicated than they have to be. And the person who needs help has to try to sort through all that and figure out what's right, what's wrong, what they need to know and what they should ignore.

If I recall correctly, you want to connect both computers with a cable, not wirelessly, correct? In that case, forget everything that's been said about wireless, except that you will have a wireless router (because all consumer-grade routers are wireless these days). I think there's a smartphone involved here; that's the only thing that will connect wirelessly.

So here's what you need to do:

Get a wireless router. Any router will do, shouldn't cost more than around $30 or so. It's very simple to hook up, and it'll have a manual or quick-start guide that will show you how. But basically, take the ethernet cable (like a phone cord, but bigger) that goes from your satellite modem to your computer, remove it from the computer and plug it into the router instead. Then run another ethernet cable from the router to each computer. The router will probably have a very simple setup procedure where it asks you to change the default password etc., which will be in the manual or quick-start guide that comes with it. And you're done. That's all there is to it.


----------



## backwoodsman7

One more note: If Hughesnet will give you one of those modems with the built-in router at little or no cost, that might be the best way to go. But not if they'll charge you more per month for it. There are advantages to having a separate router, but having them combined in one unit is simpler, and works fine.


----------



## motdaugrnds

BW7 thank you so much for understanding my situation and not making little of my confusion. That meant a lot to me.

Now let me clarify as to what I understood you to say:
Call HughesNet and ask about their modems that have routers in them, finding out what plans are offered and how that affects pricing. If they have something that fits and financially reasonable, let them come out to hook it all up. (I'm thinking getting a plan that offers more than the 10gb I've been getting each month might be wise with two computers connected instead of my one.)

The other option (and one apparently you favor) is a bit unclear because the cable that runs from the outside satellite into the house connects directly to the HughesNet "nonrouter" modem. That modem then has two cords coming from it. One is the power cord that is connected to the surge protector I set up and the other is a cord that connects that modem to my computer "box". 

I'm "guessing" it is the cord running from the modem directly to my computer box that is the one you're talking about connecting to the router. Is this correct? Then I would need two additional cords running from that router to the two computer boxes. Correct? If so, do these cords have a name so I will know what to get?

Last question: If I stay with HughesNet 10gb per month, will the use of two computers instead of one deplete the 10gb so that the computers run terribly slow? I'm guessing it does!


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> Now let me clarify as to what I understood you to say:
> Call HughesNet and ask about their modems that have routers in them, finding out what plans are offered and how that affects pricing. If they have something that fits and financially reasonable, let them come out to hook it all up.


To clarify, I would recommend this only if (a) the cost is in the same ballpark as the cost to buy your own router, and (b) it doesn't add to your monthly cost. I'd start by asking them to upgrade your modem for free; who knows, they might do it.



> I'm "guessing" it is the cord running from the modem directly to my computer box that is the one you're talking about connecting to the router. Is this correct? Then I would need two additional cords running from that router to the two computer boxes. Correct? If so, do these cords have a name so I will know what to get?


Yes, and yes. They're called ethernet cables. You have one, and routers usually come with one, so you'd need to buy one more. They're cheap; Amazon has 15 ft. ones for about $6, but you'll probably pay a little more if you buy locally.



> Last question: If I stay with HughesNet 10gb per month, will the use of two computers instead of one deplete the 10gb so that the computers run terribly slow? I'm guessing it does!


The 10gb isn't the speed, it's the total amount of data you can transfer in a month. Adding another computer isn't really going to be noticeable, unless both are streaming hi-res video at the same time, which you won't be doing much of on only 10gb per month. You could go to a higher priced plan; or if you're trying to save money, you could stay at 10gb and see how it goes, and add later if you need to.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> The other option (and one apparently you favor) is a bit unclear because the cable that runs from the outside satellite into the house connects directly to the HughesNet "nonrouter" modem. That modem then has two cords coming from it. One is the power cord that is connected to the surge protector I set up and the other is a cord that connects that modem to my computer "box".


There's usually a round coaxial cable coming from the dish. The power cord should be obvious. The cable that connects the modem to the router has plugs that look similar to phone cord plugs, only about twice as wide as a phone plug.


----------



## motdaugrnds

This is so much clearer now. Thanks so much.

David purchased a new monitor for the XP. It is an "onn 21.5" LED monitor" and has HDMI on the box. Inside David found what he thought was the HDMI cable. I'm guessing this cable runs to the XP "box" and not to the router. Yes?


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> David purchased a new monitor for the XP. It is an "onn 21.5" LED monitor" and has HDMI on the box. Inside David found what he thought was the HDMI cable. I'm guessing this cable runs to the XP "box" and not to the router. Yes?


Yes, the video cable goes between the computer and the monitor. But a computer that old isn't going to have an HDMI output; you'll have to use the VGA output. VGA is the little D-shaped connector with 15 pins in 3 rows.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks BWM7. I wrote that down and put it on the instructions that came in that box. 

Sounds like what I still need to get is that extra cable that will connect the XP box to the router because the cable that comes with the router will be connected to the Windows 10 box. (I believe I'm thinking clearly about this now.)


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks BWM7. I wrote that down and put it on the instructions that came in that box.
> 
> Sounds like what I still need to get is that extra cable that will connect the XP box to the router because the cable that comes with the router will be connected to the Windows 10 box. (I believe I'm thinking clearly about this now.)


Better yet, get a wifi router and connect the Windows 10 box wirelessly.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Updating...

I called my ISP (HughesNet) and they are sending me a new modem with a router in it (4 ports). I updated my account at the same time. The new modem will cost me nothing and the new program will be the same monthly fee as was my old program.


----------



## HermitJohn

Oh saw your post. Good for you, sounds like you are mostly there and going to use cables between router and computers so wont need wifi adapter. However info on such useful to have.

I happened to look up that $1.85 usb wifi adapter the other day that I use very successfully in linux and win10. It says it also works for any windows, win2000 and newer so XP would be covered. That doesnt necessarily mean XP would have driver already installed, might have to track down a driver. Uses chipset Ralink MT7601. Cheap as $1.85 shipped on ebay or little higher on Amazon. If you ever need one, just do search for Ralink MT7601 on ebay or Amazon. Well as mine works, it was a real bargain at $1.85.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks John,
The new modem has arrived and David set it up with both computers connected to it. My Windows 10 is working a bit faster than it did; and the XP shows it is connected to the net as well though it is so very slow that it took at least a couple of minutes just to pull up the Google site. Still it works! 

As a plus, David's cell phone has already pulled up two different sites with a "wireless" connection; so now there are 3 units that can access the net via this new Gen5 modem.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

motdaugrnds said:


> Windows 10 is working a bit faster than it did; and the XP shows it is connected to the net as well though *it is so very slow* that it took at least a couple of minutes just to pull up the Google site.


Maybe a good clean-up and defragging and rebooting could speed things up a little.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> the XP shows it is connected to the net as well though it is so very slow that it took at least a couple of minutes just to pull up the Google site. Still it works!


How much memory does the XP machine have? You might want to monitor performance with the Task Manager to see what's going on.


----------



## HermitJohn

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks John,
> The new modem has arrived and David set it up with both computers connected to it. My Windows 10 is working a bit faster than it did; and the XP shows it is connected to the net as well though it is so very slow that it took at least a couple of minutes just to pull up the Google site. Still it works!
> 
> As a plus, David's cell phone has already pulled up two different sites with a "wireless" connection; so now there are 3 units that can access the net via this new Gen5 modem.


So XP connected both modems with via wire ethernet is much slower on new one? Then its not XP. _Is it the same wire you used before? It is same ethernet card/connection on motherboard, and same XP driver so truly odd. Since this modem/router is both wired and wireless, be interesting how XP did connected to it wirelessly._


----------



## HermitJohn

Course could be coincidence and XP picked up some virus or other malware since you got new modem-router. Thats way I have always tested windows computer, boot it from live linux cd or thumb drive. If it works well with linux but not windows, then its windows problem. If both arent working properly, its a hardware problem. From windows 95 and up, nearly always easier to just reinstall windows than try to spend hours diagnosing it. Some argue with me, but then they are ones getting paid by hour to diagnose windows. And be aware old hardware can come into the mix. Old hard drives can get slow but still function well enough to boot operating system installed on them.


----------



## motdaugrnds

So far the old XP is no slower than it ever was; and the new Windows 10 shows to be a bit faster than it was prior to new modem. Both David and I are quite satisfied with how things are working, just frustrating trying to rearrange some things but time and experience with take care of that.

Example: I could not install my favorite picture program (Paint Shop Pro7) onto Windows 10; so David copied it from the XP onto a "thumbnail" and installed it on my Windows 10. Now when attempting to open it I get the message that I need to do something with REGIDIT; however neither of us have any idea what that regidit is. So I click "ok" then make another attempt to pull up the same program, getting same message; then I click "ok" and make another attempt to pull up the same program and this time the program comes up. (The problem is when it does come up it is not the same PSP7 that I had on the XP because I had made a great many additions to it and they are missing now.) Sure glad I'm not creating pictures for David's book like I did when using PSP7 on that XP!!!


----------



## HermitJohn

Most windows programs write to what is called the registry when installed. Those cant just be copied to another computer and expected to work. There are some exe files that can just run, they dont have registry entry. In modern world lot times these are called portable apps. the registry thing was meant to protect ownership rights of software sellers, they didnt want you to be able to just copy it from one computer to another. That was whole idea behind it instead of making everything a simple exe file that just runs. Oh and regedit is registry editor, to let you manually make changes to the windows registry.



You might try this download link I found with a quick google: http://www.oldversion.com/windows/paint-shop-pro-7-0
I suspect however that since you didnt save your install cd and install code, that you will end up just having to move on to something more modern. Like free Irfanview or GIMP. Or if you are just deadset on paint shop pro 7, perhaps you can find an unused copy with code on ebay. It wont be free. Nothing on Ebay is free.


----------



## motdaugrnds

What a clear and thorough explanation John. Thank you so much.

I now understand REGIDIT and will not be making changes in any registry as I'm just not technically minded and would probably mess up even a simple change...if there is such in regidit.

I do have the CD for the Paint Shop Pro 7 program; however, neither disc players on the XP as well as this Windows 10 work so I cannot use it. And yes I LOVE PSP7 so will not be looking for another program for creating pictures. 

I do have another question: The last time I tried to use the "thumb" to transfer files it would not work; then what was placed on the thumb would not even delete. David found it needed to be defragged as it was in the worse shape I've ever seen when viewing it from the defrag program. I didn't know a "thumb" would need defragging and I'm concerned that this defrag mess might have been transferred to my Windows 10 when I was able to transfer stuff. Should I be concerned about this? (Each time this past year when I go to run a defrag on this Windows 10 I get the message nothing needs defragging.)


----------



## HermitJohn

I have a cheapo PVR tv box that not only is the tv tuner but can record programs. I plug in usb drive (thumb or SSD) Every once in a while they get funky to where PVR wont recognize them and I have to reformat the drives. They are small drives that just used for temporary storage so not wanting to over think it. Takes seconds to reformat so no point in trying to defrag them. I use Gparted in linux, but you can do it with windows. For my PVR to recognize them they have to be FAT32 or NTFS.

Oh I was working with couple mini laptops that didnt have cd/dvd and too clunky to use an old desktop dvd drive as it required lot bulky stuff to make it independent. So bought a used $5 SATA laptop dvd burner drive (seller removed it from old laptop) and SATA to usb $2 adapter cable on slow boat from China. Not all slick like the $35 new factory made USB dvd drives, but it works fine. If you do this be aware there are laptop dvd drives that are PATA and SATA. You want SATA. PATA is older. The adapter cables will all be SATA. And you want the adapter cable for a SATA LAPTOP dvd drive, not SATA adapter for hard drives.

Its pretty cheap to just replace the big bulky dvd drive in desktop and if you shop around can get a NEW one for like $15 or used one less than $10. But you will have to take cover off your computer to get to the screws and cables. Oh and if you are going to mess with this, no point financially buying a cd drive or dvd drive that only plays dvds. The dvd burners are no more expensive and can not only play cds and dvds but burn them too. I only suggested the usb dvd drive cause its stupid simple and you dont open anything, works with any computer with usb.


----------



## Nevada

motdaugrnds said:


> I now understand REGIDIT and will not be making changes in any registry as I'm just not technically minded and would probably mess up even a simple change...if there is such in regidit.


It's regedit, short for registry editor, not regidit.








The real operative purpose of Windows registry is to provide a central location for application and operating system configuration settings. When you make configuration changes in Windows control panel or within most applications, those setting changes are automatically written to your Windows registry.

But whether a central registry is a good idea is a contentious subject. Obviously a central registry isn't necessary because Linux doesn't have one. Instead, Linux stores configuration settings in flat text files, mostly found in the /etc directory, and that system works very well.

To a large extent, Windows registry exists to keep unsophisticated users away from fundamental Windows settings. Doing that avoids support problems caused by users fooling with settings that they don't understand.

But there's a downside to Windows registry; it can become corrupt, seemingly all by itself. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen. Unfortunately there's no good way to recover from a badly corrupted registry except to start over with a fresh Windows install.

https://www.groovypost.com/howto/fix-windows-10-wont-boot-startup-repair-bootrec/

See what I mean?


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> David found it needed to be defragged as it was in the worse shape I've ever seen when viewing it from the defrag program.


Don't ever defrag a flash drive (what you're calling a "thumb"), or an SD card, or an SSD, or anything else that's flash memory. Flash memory's lifespan is measured in write operations, and defragging does a whole lot of writing. Fragmentation is irrelevant for flash memory, and accomplishes nothing except using up a lot of the device's lifespan. Defragging is for hard drives that have to physically go and read each spot on the disk, which takes a lot of time when a file is spread out in little bits all over the disk. Flash memory devices don't have to do that, and don't care whether a file is fragmented or not.


----------



## backwoodsman7

motdaugrnds said:


> the XP shows it is connected to the net as well though it is so very slow that it took at least a couple of minutes just to pull up the Google site.


The extreme slowness is probably because it's choked up with malware. Whatever you're doing for malware protection isn't working.


----------



## motdaugrnds

The XP has the following:
1. Avast - Using only "smart scan"
2. CCleaner - disk cleaning
3. Malwarebytes - scanning complete PC for malware

No malware or viruses show up when these are run...


----------



## backwoodsman7

I see that we went through a pretty lengthy thread early last year, trying to figure out why that machine is so slow, and didn't really get anywhere. So, sorry to say, it doesn't look like we can help you; you're going to need some knowledgeable local help. Or, just create another user account on the newer machine, so you each have your own account. That's the cheapest and easiest solution, I think.


----------



## HermitJohn

How much RAM does your XP computer have? Read my post on the Dell D420 with XP. That thing slow as January molasses when it came into my possession. Had 512MB RAM. Also clogged up with all kinds of bloat. Just removing McAfee helped a lot. By time I removed the other carp, it ran pretty decent. I mean somebody had even installed a "hello kitty" cursor for some reason. Now XP doesnt have an uptodate browser available plus I never liked XP that much. I just plugged in usb SSD with Puppy Linux and boot from that. I could just replace XP with it, but the internal drive is miserable little slow 1.8inch drive with ZIF ribbon connector and just not worth bothering with. I also upgraded RAM from 512MB to a whopping 1.5GB, found a 1GB stick RAM I had for something else at one time. Puppy Linux fine with 512MB, but latest greatest Chromium browser needs 1GB all by itself to run properly. I even ordered a $3 stick of 2GB RAM (there is only one slot for added RAM, the 512MB is soldered on the motherboard) and see if that makes difference. I doubt it, but for $3 worth it as an experiment. Its a nice little laptop (pristine looking) and about as fast as some of the tablets and cloudbooks they sell with 2GB max RAM and win10.

Might mention I had no problem at all watching youtube videos with it.


----------



## HermitJohn

Maybe make it little clearer. If you have minimal RAM and a single core processor, even running AVAST might be too much for the old dear as its running all the time. McAfee on XP was too much for the Dell I mentioned with 512MB RAM. Puppy booted and ran with that minimal RAM, BUT Chromium started and almost immediately crashed with 512MB RAM. It did fine once I upped RAM to 1.5GB. And this Dell has CoreDuo 1.2Ghz processor. Thats two core but can only handle a 32bit operating system. That second core makes a difference, lot faster than some old XP era computers I've played with in past with single core processor that was 1.6Ghz.


----------



## Amtown

I think that it is not a problem to connect computers to the same router. For example, I have three computers connected to the same router, so it shouldn't be a problem. From the beginning, the connection was very slow, but as it turned out later, the problem was that my neighbors, knew my Wi-Fi network password, and they would also connect to my router. Thankfully I found the solution when stumbling on this site 192.168.l.l - 192.168.1.1 Login Admin - Router Admin, and finding out how to change the name and the password of the network.


----------

